# My Ohio River Luck



## rmxmitch (Aug 22, 2011)

First off.. New member here. Neat little forum here for Ohio fishers.

I used to be very into fishing about 3-4 years ago. I would frequent the Great Miami river. I then got involved into cars, and had some falling outs with friends I used to fish with. I didn't think I would ever pick up the rods again, but recently I found that urge.

I have been out on the Ohio River 5 times in the past two weeks and have been totally SKUNKED!

Trip 1.. Picked up some chicken gizzards, and headed to the serpentine wall. Not a bite.

Trip 2.. Picked up chicken livers, headed to the serpentine wall. This time drove back near the suspension bridge. Again.. Not a bite.

Trip 3.. Picked up chicken livers, headed to the newport side of the Ohio right where the licking river comes in. Again.. Not a bite.

Trip 4.. Finally got some good bait, live creek chubs.. Went to fernbank park, Once again.. Not a bite.

Trip 5.. Went down by Anderson Ferry, next to Drews on the River, behind enerfab. This time, cut bait only. I tried cut skipjack, cut shad, and a buddy tried strawberry chicken breast.. Again.. Not a bite.


This has been enough for me to say time to hang the rods back up a little bit longer. I know there is nothing I am doing wrong, but is the bite really this dead around here this time of the year?


I also went down to Miami Whitewater to attempt to catch some bait on a sabiki rig.. I used to nail the shad there on these rigs.. In two hours with the sabiki I only landed a small bluegill and a small crappie.


Anyone else having much luck from downtown cincy and west on the Ohio?


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Are you moving around to locate fish on those spots? Are you fan casting,
or just casting out and letting it sit in one spot? If you're not fishing a 
spot with fish, you won't catch any.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Right now the fishing is tough even from a boat, fish and bait are spread all out all over the river, till we get some current and the bait starts to pile up behind stuff it will stay the same, fished a tournament last Saturday with Chuck P we managed 4 fish for 50# but we had to work for them and caught them all down near Fernbank and Anderson's Ferry, if we can get some rain and get the current moving then the fish will start feeding real heavy Have a tournament tomorrow in Ashland Ky and the bite will be tough unless the rains earlier in the week make them open the gates on the dams then it will be on like Donkey Kong.............Doc


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 13, 2011)

> I have been out on the Ohio River 5 times in the past two weeks and have been totally SKUNKED!
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=181884#ixzz1WEdPkgTv


Go up to Lake Erie - you'll find a lot up there. 

Sorry about your luck - not sure what's going on.


----------



## rmxmitch (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm still searching for a good bank spot that is likely I won't get kicked out of.

Thanks for he replies, good luck all


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Fernbank area can be good as can the serpentine wall area. The mouth of the Licking when there is some current flowing is alao good. I think Doc hit it on the head with his comment about tough times when there is no current in the river, fish roam all over the place and are not concentrated in any one area. When the river is flowing good, fish stack up in the areas along the banks and the bank guys do very well at that time. We are going out in the boat tomorrow, 3 of us ( probably have at least 8-9 rods out with our Ky licenses) and we will be all over the place hoping to find random fish here and there, Ill post any results tomorrow afternoon/evening. Our biggest job will be to find some good fresh shad or small skip jack to use as bait, i have frozen but Fresh is always much better!

Salmonid


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

If you can find the bait you can find the fish. When there is no current the fish move around to where the bait is. We caught 27 fish tonight 23 of which came from the same spot. This spot was loaded with bait and I could see the fish holding under them on my fish finder. Had 6 rods down at the same time twice tonight and many doubles and triples. 

Being bank bound it will be harder to move around and find fish and bait. The serpentine wall has been very slow from the reports I have heard from a few people. Try and hit a creek mouth that feeds into the Ohio there is usually a lot of bait stacked up there which should bring the bigger fish in.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

fishdealer04 said:


> If you can find the bait you can find the fish. When there is no current the fish move around to where the bait is. We caught 27 fish tonight 23 of which came from the same spot. This spot was loaded with bait and I could see the fish holding under them on my fish finder. Had 6 rods down at the same time twice tonight and many doubles and triples.
> 
> Being bank bound it will be harder to move around and find fish and bait. The serpentine wall has been very slow from the reports I have heard from a few people. Try and hit a creek mouth that feeds into the Ohio there is usually a lot of bait stacked up there which should bring the bigger fish in.


6 rods down? How many people were fishin 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

All the catfish guys buy a KY out of state license so we can use as many rods as you want, 3 of us today had 9 rods out. Anyways I found a ton of shad up to about 9" at the mouth of one of the feeders into the Ohio, we castnetted a bunch of them so they are indeed around the creek mouths. We also saw the leftover mayfly hatch from last night so for the first few hrs this morning, till say about 11 am, we saw tons of bigger fish all blasting mayfly skins on the surface. ( gar, drum, hybrids, etc) fishing could have been better but we each got a channel ( 2.5-5 lbs) and I got 1 good blue right at 20 lbs. Water was 83, algea covered, fairly stagnant and the pleasure boaters and barges were very busy but never really were a problem for us. All our fish came on skipjack, live and fresh cut shad. The heat was miserable as there wre several plaes we were at where there wasnt any breeze at all, nothing like a constant sweat dripping off the back of your knees and down your shins all day. Still a great day on the water with good friends!

Salmonid


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Salmonid said:


> All the catfish guys buy a KY out of state license so we can use as many rods as you want, 3 of us today had 9 rods out. Anyways I found a ton of shad up to about 9" at the mouth of one of the feeders into the Ohio, we castnetted a bunch of them so they are indeed around the creek mouths. We also saw the leftover mayfly hatch from last night so for the first few hrs this morning, till say about 11 am, we saw tons of bigger fish all blasting mayfly skins on the surface. ( gar, drum, hybrids, etc) fishing could have been better but we each got a channel ( 2.5-5 lbs) and I got 1 good blue right at 20 lbs. Water was 83, algea covered, fairly stagnant and the pleasure boaters and barges were very busy but never really were a problem for us. All our fish came on skipjack, live and fresh cut shad. The heat was miserable as there wre several plaes we were at where there wasnt any breeze at all, nothing like a constant sweat dripping off the back of your knees and down your shins all day. Still a great day on the water with good friends!
> 
> Salmonid


Gotcha makes sense to me hope ur doin better than we ate up here go get em 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

fredg53 said:


> 6 rods down? How many people were fishin
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


2 of us- have KY licenses so we can fish unlimited rods.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

The definition of a one arm monkey is a cat guy trying to juggle 3 rods rods with screaming reels at the same time.


----------

